# TT six months ago incision still very tender???



## Conniej83 (Apr 23, 2011)

I had my total thyroidectomy six months ago and my incision is still very tender. It was my second thyroid surgery maybe that is why?? I have been using Bio oil for four and a half months. explode


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It seems we all heal very differently. My surgeries were 8-9 months ago, and while my incision is not tender, it is still very red. Others show photos just a week or two after surgery, and the scar is barely visible.

I had a 6-month follow-up with my surgeon somewhat recently. Did you have a follow-up recently, or are you done seeing the surgeon?

You may be right in your "guess" about the sensitivity being related to having surgery twice.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I had my surgery 2 months ago and my doctor said that it would get *more* tender as the nerves grow back. I know my c-section scar was tender and strange for a few years. Now it is fine.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It's most likely the nerves growing back or possibly adhesion's that have formed on the nerves that need breaking up.

I had massages on the incision a few months after surgery to break adhesion's that had formed and have absolutely no issue with the scaring 7 years later. They will get into the scar and really stretch it out - feels like someone scratching a really bad itch then relief -Ahhhhh.....


----------

